# ADOBE Photoshop CS4 Extended Problem



## Hoffydoodle (Apr 8, 2009)

Ok, heres the Problem.
When ever I make a new Picture, half the box is black. Nothing is black in the layer box. I saved the Picture as a JPEG and it was all white in the JPEG. I tried make a transparent one, exactly the same problem. I'll post a screenshot.

Here:









Thanks In Advance.


----------



## apaux (Apr 4, 2009)

Try resetting your tools by right clicking on the text pulldown button right under the PS logo at the top or setting everything back to your default settings in your preferences. 

I haven't ran into this issue before but I've ran into a problem where photoshop will only display the Hand Tool and no other tool will work, which was annoying. I did research and all I had to do was reset the settings for my tools and it went back to normal.


----------



## Almostthere (Apr 19, 2009)

apaux said:


> Try resetting your tools by right clicking on the text pulldown button right under the PS logo at the top or setting everything back to your default settings in your preferences.
> 
> I haven't ran into this issue before but I've ran into a problem where photoshop will only display the Hand Tool and no other tool will work, which was annoying. I did research and all I had to do was reset the settings for my tools and it went back to normal.


As far as the hand tool taking over, try tapping the space bar rapidly a few time. That seems to tell him to behave himself, at least on my machines. I saw this problem in CS3 and now CS4. The tapping fixes it in both on mine. I tried this since the space bar is the quick switch to the hand tool. It's fixed the problem every time I've tried it.


----------



## madeirense71 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Hoffydoodle, i have exactly the same problem..Have you found a solution for it yet??


----------



## eastsideyahh (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

this problem is probably caused by our not-perfect graphic cards (I expirienced the same problem too). To be more accurate, our graphic cards cannot support OpenGL, which I find absurd because many other programs worked fine for me in OpenGL mode.

Anyway, there are two solutions for this. The first one is to update drivers, as they recommend when you start PhotoShop CS4 (there was a message with the link on startup, you probably just closed it without reading, like I did first 100 times).

If you prefer to use PS without OpenGL support just go 
Edit --> Preferences --> Performance and uncheck it.

I hope this can help you.

Best regards,
Johnny


----------



## madeirense71 (Jul 27, 2009)

Hey Johnny, thanks a lot for your help! I have unchecked the OpenGL mode and it is working perfectly well now! However, i would like to know what are the disadvantages of this procedure. Thanks a lot man


----------



## eastsideyahh (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,

I am using PS with OpenGL unchecked too. What I found is that OpenGL allows you to use some extra tools like birdseye zoom, rotate view, pixel grid... You can see the whole list of features in the description box when you point on OpenGL in preferences, or go to advanced settings. I really don't know how any of these works, but I guess you can find it with google.

You should try first to update drivers. If you manage to make OpenGL working, you could explain here how you did it. I would be very thankfull, probably many others would be too.

Good luck


----------



## AMD Fusion 955 (Dec 29, 2009)

Selecting "reset all tools" from the drop down menu on your selected tool (underneath PS logo top left) works like a charm to solve this issue. 

Ive read the spacebar solution might work or after resetting and/or rebooting.
Also trying this is supposed to work:
_Edit>Preferences>General>Reset all warning dialogs_

Anyway, just thought I'd mention results too. :wave:

Windows7
Adobe PS CS4-E


----------

